# Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

*Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Servus Leute

Ich hatte mich damals schon von euch für einen Standpc beraten lassen und bin sehr zufrieder gewesen
Nun wollte ich mal eine Beratung was nen laptop angeht, weil damit hab ich überhaupt keinerlei Erfahrung.
Auf was sollte man achten und was wird benötigt? Könntet ihr mir vielleich sogar einen Empfehlen?

Würde mich freun 

Grüsse Rico


----------



## korsakoff6 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Ich werfe einfach mal dieses Modell in den Raum...

https://geizhals.de/msi-ge60-i750m281fd-0016gc-sku4-a962772.html


Leider hast du ja keine wirklichen Anforderungen an den Laptop gestellt, is ne ssd wichtig? wie soll das display sein matt/glänzend? welche auflösung? wieviel zoll? usw


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Hi,

also 900Euro sind schon recht wenig für ein Gaming Notebook. Heist aber nicht, das man dafür nichts anständiges bekommt  Man kann denn halt nicht alle aktuellen Toptitel in den maximalen Details spielen.

Hier mal ein paar Tips.
1. Finger weg von Geräten mit AMD APU & GPU in der Preisklasse. Das einzige Geräte, was man dort halbwegs empfehlen kann, wäre das MSI GX60. Da ist die CPU Leistung aber extrem unterirdnisch (Core i3 Niveau) und die Grafikkarte wird dadurch enorm ausgebremst.
2. folgende Nvidia GPU´s taugen in der Preisklasse was: GT750M, GTX760M, GTX765M, GTX670MX. Alles andere ist nicht zu empfehlen oder liegt über dem Budget. Man sollte auch drauf achten, das sich GDDR5 VRAM auf der Grafikkarte befindet. Acer z.B. verwendet bei den GT750M Modellen grundsätzlich den langsamen GDDR3 VRAM.
3. stets Geräte mit Intel CPU kaufen. Achte drau, das es keine ULV CPU (U am Ende) ist. Die CPU sollte stets mit M (z.B. i5-4200M) oder MQ oder HQ (beides QuadCore). In der Preisklasse reicht es aber, Geräte mit i5 Dual Core zu kaufen, da die GPU´s eh nicht ausreichend stark genug sind, um einen i7 zu fordern.
4. es gibt 2 Arten von Gamingnotebooks... einmal die Multimedia Geräte und dann die reinen Gamingnotebooks. Die Multimedia Geräte haben stets ein ehr schlechtes Soundsystem, keine wechselbare Grafikkarte sind sind stets sehr leicht. Des weiteren sind die bei der Leistung der Grafikkarte beschränkt (max. GTX765M). Diese Geräte neigen aber, aufgrund ihrer geringen Abmessungen, das sie sehrsehr warm werden, besonders unter Last. Die reinen Gamingnotebooks sind da z.B. ganz anders... die haben stets ein Subwoofer mit an Board, die Grafikkarte ist stets wechselbar und das Kühlsystem ist auch bei weitem besser. Dafür kosten sie aber auch mehr und wiegen meist ca. 1Kg mehr.
5. sollte man sich vorher informieren, wie gut man das Gerät reinigen kann. Geräte mit solchen Komponenten sollte man alle ca. 8-10 Monate reinigen. Bei einigen Geräten geht dies sehr einfach (sämmtliche MSI & Medion Geräte z.B.), bei anderen Geräten ist das ehr ein grosses Problem (die meisten anderen Geräte...), denn da muss man schon sehr viel zerlegen, bis man an die Heatpipe kommt.
6. ob 15.6" oder 17.3" Gerät sollte jeder selber wissen. Grundsätzlich gibt es fast jedes Notebook in beiden Grössenklassen mit der gleichen Displayauflösung. Somit ist die Grösse ehr Geschmackssache (Gewichtssache...).
7. Finger weg von Geräten mit 2 Grafikkarten (SLI). Diese werden in der Preisklasse grundsätzlich von Lenovo hergestellt (Y500 & Y510p). Auch wenn sie auf dem Papier angenehm schnell sind, gibt es nur Probleme mit der Abwärme, mit der Akkulaufzeit (kein Optimus vorhanden), mit den Treibern und mit den Mircorucklern.

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:
MSI GX60-A10897287 (0016FK-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: AMD A10-5750M, 4x 2.50GHz • RAM: 8GB •  Festplatte: 750GB • optisches Laufwerk: Blu-ray (BD-ROM) und DVD+/-RW DL  • Grafik: AMD Radeon HD 8970M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080,  non-glare • Anschlüsse: 3x USB 3.0, 1x USB 2.0, LAN • Wireless: WLAN  802.11b/g/n, Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 (SD/SDHC/SDXC/MMC) •  Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel • Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 9  Zellen • Gewicht: 3.50kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*849,-

*Gehört in die Kategorie reines Gamingnotebook. Die Ausstattung ist eigentlich sehr gut. Die GPU zählt zu den schnellsten die auf dem Markt sind. Leider ist die AMD A10 CPU (APU) alles andere als schnell... dadurch lohnt sich dieses Gerät nur bedingt. Bei CPU lastigen Spielen geht das Gerät massiv in die Knie. Die CPU entspricht in etwa einem Core i3-3310M. Es handelt sich auch nicht um einen echten QuadCore... Es ist leider AMD´s schnellste APU und lässt sich dadurch auch nicht aufrüsten (aktuell).

MSI GE60-i565M245FD (0016GC-SKU6) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-3230M, 2x 2.60GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 765M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock, beleuchtete Tastatur • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*879,-

*Gehört in die Kategorie  Multimedianotebook. Eines der besten Geräte in dieser Preisklasse. Es befindet sich aktuell im Abverkauf, da es das Gerät bald nur noch mit i5-4200M gibt, welcher in etwa genauso schnell wie der i5-3230M ist. Es ist schön leicht und besitzt 2 freie mSATA Slots. Dazu gesellt sich noch eine Tastatur mit blauer Hintergrundbeleuchtung.

MSI GE60-i550M245FD (0016GC-SKU11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*695,-

*Die etwas kleinere Version mit langsamerer Grafikkarte und ohne Backlight Keyboard. Dafür gibt es hier bereits den Haswell Prozessor.

MSI GE60-i750M245FD (0016GC-SKU2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i7-4700MQ, 4x 2.40GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GT 750M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 15.6", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 4in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: FreeDOS • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen • Gewicht: 2.40kg •  Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie: zwei Jahre
*799,-

*Gleiches Gerät nur mit i7-4700MQ. Dadurch wird das Gerät aber auch deutlich wärmer... 

Acer Aspire V3-772G-54204G50Makk, GeForce GTX 760M (NX.M8SEG.016) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU: Intel Core i5-4200M, 2x 2.50GHz • RAM: 4GB •  Festplatte: 500GB • optisches Laufwerk: DVD+/-RW DL • Grafik: NVIDIA  GeForce GTX 760M, 2GB, HDMI • Display: 17.3", 1920x1080, non-glare •  Anschlüsse: 2x USB 3.0, 2x USB 2.0, Gb LAN • Wireless: WLAN 802.11b/g/n,  Bluetooth 4.0 • Cardreader: 5in1 • Webcam: 1.3 Megapixel •  Betriebssystem: Windows 8 64bit • Akku: Li-Ionen, 6 Zellen, 4400mAh •  Gewicht: 3.20kg • Besonderheiten: Nummernblock • Herstellergarantie:  zwei Jahre
*799,-

*zählt zu den Multimedianotebooks. Es ist recht gross und schwer, die Leistung ist aber i.O. für das Geld. Leider gibt es hier das Problem der Reinigung...


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

Danke für die rasche antwort
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich keinerlei ahnung von laptops. Für was ist glänzend oder matt wichtig? Reichen 15 zoll oder wären 17 besser? 
Ne ssd brauch ich nicht unbedingt oder die hdd 500gb und 120gb ssd nur braucht man die wirklich?!?!? 
Die Auflösung ist gut so spiel ich auch am rechner also gut
Ist die zusammenstellung auch optimal also vom P/L Verhältnis? 

Gruss rico


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Eine SSD ist immer gut, die aktuellen Gamingnotebooks in jeder Klasse haben mittlerweile stets einen 2. HDD Schacht oder einen mSATA Slot. Somit lassen sich SSD und HDD zur gleichen Zeit betreiben.
Ein mattes Display ist immer gut, wenn man in stark beleuchteten Räumen arbeiten/spielen will. Bei direkter Sonneneinstrahlung versagen aber auch die meisten matten Displays, gerade in der Preisklasse. Glänzende Displays haben meist bessere Farben. Grundsätzlich haben sich aber matte Displays bei Gamingnotebooks durchgesetzt.
Ob 15.6" oder 17.3" musst du selber wissen. Leistungsmässig gibt es da keinen Unterschied und die Ausstattung ist auch meist gleich. Die 17.3" Versionen kosten allerdings immer etwas mehr. Dafür gibt es hier fast immer einen 2. HDD Schacht.


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

Vielen dank itzzentjetzt hab ich mal nen plan woraufs bei laptops ankommt 
Du sagtest das es relativ wenig geld ist, ab wieviel kann man denn da rechnen um nen wirklich guten zu bekommen? 
Der MSI G60 für 8xx€ hört sich gut an nur sollte man lieber auf die neue generation 4200 warten oder steigt dieser dann weiter in die höhe? (sicherlich schonwäre nen wunder)
Was hältst du von dem laptop von KORSAKOFF??? 

Gibt es viel bessere teile für nen budget von 1000€ oder bleibts fast dabei? 

Gruss rico

PS welchen von den gelisteten würdet ihr euch entscheiden?

Und ich spiele größtenteils shooter wie bf und cod und auch zz arma2 und 3 welche sehr cpu lastig sind so wie ich das gehört hab.


----------



## korsakoff6 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

für 999euro gibt es schon laptops mit einer 765 - die hat natürlich "wesentlich" mehr leistung als eine 750
MSI GE60-i765M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

bei 17.3" notesbooks kannst du wie erwähnt meist noch etwas in den schacht dazubauen, wie zb im nachhinein eine ssd 
allerdings wirst du da auch wieder mehr geld für ausgeben müssen...musst du selber wissen ob dir 15" für ein notebook reichen - einen ordentlichen desktop gamer pc scheinst du ja eh zu haben

ein mattes display sollte es besser sein ja

und die msi gamer notesbooks sind eigtl immer relativ gut.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Wenn man halbwegs anständig spielen will, sollte man um die 1200Euro investieren. Dann bekommt man ein Gerät mit i7-4700MQ, 8GB DDR3, austauschbarer HD8970M und ein 15.6" Display. http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?cPath=203&products_id=8787

Wichtig wäre auch noch zu wissen, Gamingnotebooks werden unter Last stets enorm laut ! Das sollte man unbedingt wissen... 

Wenn du bei 900Euro maximal bleibst, würde ich das MSI GE60-i565M245FD empfehlen. Da bekommst du das beste Preis/Leistungs/Ausstattungsverhältniss.


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

korsakoff6 schrieb:


> für 999euro gibt es schon laptops mit einer 765 - die hat natürlich "wesentlich" mehr leistung als eine 750
> MSI GE60-i765M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de
> 
> bei 17.3" notesbooks kannst du wie erwähnt meist noch etwas in den schacht dazubauen, wie zb im nachhinein eine ssd
> ...



Der hört sich echt gut an und wenns wirklich gleich ne bessere graka gibt ist auch hammerdie erweiterung mit ssd ist ja ma ne coole ideehahaha
Also werd ich mir den mal vormerken und dann mal zuschlagen wenn er denn auch für die zukunft was ist
Grüsse


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Ähm, das Gerät was ich empfohlen habe ist das gleiche, nur mit i5 (welcher für die GTX765M locker ausreicht). Kostet dafür 120Euro weniger  Eine SSD kann man immer nachrüsten, bei jedem Notebook. Und selbst wenn kein Schacht oder Slot vorhanden ist kann man immernoch im Schacht des DVD Laufwerkes eine SSD bzw HDD verbauen.

http://www.easynotebooks.de/xanario_pinfo_techdet.php?shop_ID=0&products_id=52010&ref=geizhals&

da gibt es das Gerät bereits mit dem aktuellen Haswell i5-4200M für 899,-


----------



## korsakoff6 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*



iTzZent schrieb:


> Ähm, das Gerät was ich empfohlen habe ist das gleiche, nur mit i5 (welcher für die GTX765M locker ausreicht). Kostet dafür 120Euro weniger  Eine SSD kann man immer nachrüsten, bei jedem Notebook. Und selbst wenn kein Schacht oder Slot vorhanden ist kann man immernoch im Schacht des DVD Laufwerkes eine SSD bzw HDD verbauen.
> 
> Easynotebooks.de - Notebooks
> 
> da gibt es das Gerät bereits mit dem aktuellen Haswell i5-4200M für 899,-


 
ja wenn man denn auf das laufwerk verzichten will 

und ja...deine variante ist halt ein i5 mit nur 2 statt meine variante 4 cores, und i5 der 3.gen nur - finde der aufpreis wäre es schon wert (auch wenn man garnicht weiß, was für games er damit zocken will^^)


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Das Problem beim GE60 ist aber, das es mit einem i7 Prozessor enorm warm wird (Notebookcheck kanns bestätigen). Der i5 ist übrigens aus der Haswell Generation, die Ivy Bridge Version ist im Abverkauf und kaum noch lieferbar.

Und ob nun 2 oder 4 Kerne vorhanden sind spielt kaum eine Rolle. Es gibt kaum Spiele, die enorm von den 4 Kernen profitieren. Erst wenn die Grafikkarte etwas mehr Leistung hat, würde sich ein i7 lohnen. Denn so limitiert aktuell immer die Grafikkarte bei den aktuellen Spielen, denn die GTX765M ist nunmal die langsamste "HighEnd" Karte...

Abgesehen davon war das Limit auf 900Euro gesetzt


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

Nen kumpel hat sich den hier letzte woche gekauft... http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=271292116518

Für mich ist das zu viel geld nur er bestand auf die 16gb obwohl ich bezweifel das man die wirklich brauch

Spielen tu ich cod bf und die arma serien... Gruss

Ps kann mir nochmal jeder von euch den favoriten von euch posten? Schall durch die ganzen  links net mehr durch (überfordert guck o.O) und ich sag jetzt einfach mal 1000 euro


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

LOL

Extrem Geld rausgeworfen würde ich mal sagen 

Das ist das Gerät für 1000Euro wo eine Windows 8 Lizenz dazu kommt (+70Euro), denn noch ein wenig Ram (+40Euro) und 2x128GB mSATA SSD (+180Euro) eingebaut wurden  

Somit hat dein Kumpel mal sportliche ca. 400Euro aus dem Fenster geworfen  Und dennoch kann er nächstes Jahr keine Toptitel in höchsten Details spielen, da die Grafikkarte einfach zu lahm ist. Für 1700Euro hätte er schon Geräte mit der doppelten Grafikkartenleistung bekommen !


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

iTzZent schrieb:


> LOL
> 
> Extrem Geld rausgeworfen würde ich mal sagen
> 
> ...



Das ist bitter....für ihn aber ich sags ihm nichthaha xD er kauft immer alles ohne sich vorher zu informieren... 
Ist die 765m nun gut oder schlecht xD 

Und bitte nochmal eure top zusammenstellungen postenwäre sehr lieb von euch

Und danke nochmal für eure hilfe


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

MSI GE60-i765M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Kann man bei diesem modell auch Arbeitsspeicher nachrüsten, geht das immer oder kaum? 
Grüsse nochmal und bitte bitte euro favoriten posten, komm einfach bei den ganzen links net mehr klar


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

http://www.hardwarecamp24.de/Notebo...tebook-i7-3630QM-8GB-500-GTX-675M::22760.html

Hab den noch von dir gefunden, hattest in nem anderen threat gepostet. Ist er wirklich so gut
Würde die 200€auch noch auftreiben vom ersten budgetoder gibts für 1100 noch was besseres?


----------



## DanySahne83 (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

@iTzZent:

Klinke mich hier kurz mit ein, da ich auf der gleichen Suche bin mit Budget 1,000… na gut 1,100 letzte Grenze.
Habe mich auch auf den bereits mehrfach erwähnten MSI festgelegt, aber dann noch selber von 4GB auf 8GB aufrüsten.
Sofern Notebooksbilliger.de den Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten würde, würde das 90€ kosten, ich bin mir sicher das geht selber billiger.
Eine Empfehlung wo man den passenden Arbeitsspeicher herbekommt?

MSI GE60-i765M245FD Gaming Notebook [39,6cm (15.6") / i7-4700MQ / 4GB / 500GB / 765M] bei notebooksbilliger.de

Alternativ habe ich auf One.de selber einen zusammengestellt mit gleichen Komponenten, kommt ca. 100€ billiger.
Gibt's da Erfahrungen?

Ich habe echt wenig Plan und möchte einfach für max. 1,100€ den maximal guten (Gaming-)Laptop haben.

Gruß Dany


----------



## ebastler (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Ich muss hier die Ehre der Lenovos mal retten, das Y510p hat ein Freund von mir.
Er sagt, seit einem Treiber Update (kurz, nachdem er es gekauft hat), funktioniert Optimus und es schaltet auch, wenn beide GPUs drinnen sind, auf die Interne Grafik um,  im Leerlauf.

Sonst kann ich nicht viel dazu sagen.
Ob ein SLI aus zwei schwachen Karten sonderlich viel Leistung hat, weiß ich nicht. Am Papier sicher, aber praktisch schien es mir schon etwas ruckelig...


----------



## 98romi (29. Oktober 2013)

@chillikroete:
Ich würde dir dieses Notebook empfehlen:
http://www.medion.com/m/de/prod/MEDION®+ERAZER®+X6823+(MD+98313)/30015452A1


----------



## chillikroete (29. Oktober 2013)

@danysahne

Wie findest du den hier.... http://www.hardwarecamp24.de/Notebo...tebook-i7-3630QM-8GB-500-GTX-675M::22760.html

Hab ich ausnem anderen post. 
Sag ma deine meihnung zu wenn du ja auch ein für 1100€ suchst.


----------



## iTzZent (29. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Gaming Laptop für ~900&euro;*

Das MSI GT70-75X285FD (001762-SKU77) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ist mit Abstand das schnellste Gerät, was man für 1100Euro bekommen kann. Die GTX675MX ist deutlich schneller wie eine GTX765M. Abgesehen davon ist es ein reines Gamingnotebook, samt Subwoofer und Backlight Keyboard.


----------

